# Breeding my yearling?



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone! I wanted to get your opinions on a few things. This is my Alpine doeling, Shasta, about a month ago. (If the pic works out! ray: )She's almost 11 months old and weighed ~88 lbs. at her last weight taping.



I am very new to dairy goats, so I was curious what your honest opinions of her are. I know that the picture is not excellent, but I didn't have help at the time and she was being a pain on account of the snow. The other thing is that we are thinking about breeding her on her next heat, around the middle of January. There are so many conflicting opinions on the right age to breed. What would you do if she were yours? I hope I get some remarks that I can learn from! Thank you all!

Sam


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, that depends upon if she is a grower or a spurter. If she's a grower, then that means she's been growing steadily. If she's a spurter, she grows a bunch here and there. If she's a spurter, don't breed her. I've bred spurters before and in the end it takes another 1-2 years for them to catch up to the growers.

She is old enough, you just have to decide if you think she is growing well enough to breed her.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She is definatly as big as my yearlings whom are bred. She looks like she grew very well as a yearling. I usually wait till they are eight months and eighty lbs. I would breed her if i were you. Do you have an alpine buck in your area?
What are her lines she looks like she is a nice doe and maybe would do well in the ring.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, I would definitely say that it would be fine for you to breed her. 8 months or 80 lbs is usually the norm... but then again there are a lot of people that wait longer, so it is really up to whether or not you want to. But if you want to breed her, I would say you are safe to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi! Sorry I took so long to reply - I forgot my password. oops. Thanks for your answers. That helped me out a lot. She grows pretty steadily, but she always seems to lose some weight right during and after heat. She is in heat right now but I am having trouble arranging to get her to the breeders before late tomorrow, so it may just not work out this year anyways. What do you think of her conformation? What does she need improving on? I am not very good at this yet and I'm always looking to learn. I would love to get into showing. Here is her pedigree:

POPLAR-HILL PROPELLER SHASTA - A001409425 (AM Doe) 
DOB: 2/4/2007 

SSSS : HOACH'S LARK LOYALTY 

SSS : POPLAR-HILL LOYALTY CHAMPION 

SSSD : POPLAR HILL SUN CHAMBRAY 

SS : POPLAR-HILL CHAMPION FLASH 

SSDS : POPLAR-HILL SUN ENCORE 

SSD : POPLAR-HILL ENCORE FLASHY 

SSDD : POPLAR-HILL EPIC GAUDY 

S : POPLAR-HILL FLASH PROPELLER 

SDSS : HOACH'S LARK LOYALTY 

SDS : POPLAR-HILL LOYAL WASP 

SDSD : POPLAR-HILL UP STING 

SD : POPLAR-HILL WASP HELICOPTER 

SDDS : POPLAR-HILL REVERIE CUTTER 

SDD : POPLAR-HILL CUT JET 

SDDD : POPLAR-HILL SH ROCKETTE 

POPLAR-HILL PROPELLER SHASTA 

DSSS : REDWOOD HILLS ACCLAIM MYSTIC 

DSS : SANSTORMS MYSTIC SHADOW 

DSSD : SANSTORMS ROC SOLITA 

DS : SANSTORMS MERIBUD 

DSDS : HOACH'S SDRS LOGIC 

DSD : SANSTORMS LOGICAL MERILU 

DSDD : SANSTORMS CHOICE MERILEE 

D : POPLAR-HILL MERIBUD MAXFACTOR 

DDSS : TANGLEROOT RISING SUN 

DDS : KAPRA-VISTA SUN PATRIOT 

DDSD : SANSTORMS SUNRISE MILLIE 

DD : POPLAR-HILL PATRIOT MAKEUP 

DDDS : POPLAR HILL SUN UPRIGHT 

DDD : POPLAR-HILL UP BEAUTIFY 

DDDD : POPLAR HILL SH BEAUTY 

Thanks everyone!


----------

